# Dragon of Fire's banner shop



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 27, 2008)

Getting right down to buisness, I feel like making more banners. *points to sig* This is how it will work, I will accept two requests at once (because I don't feel like doing this all day). Because of this I will only allow people to only request one at a time. When requesting, if you want any specific images in the banner, please include them in your post. If you don't specify any text you want in it, I will put your user name in it. Please note that your banners will be bigger than mine, unless you want it that size.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 30, 2008)

Can you do me one? If possible could I have Groudon and Lugia in it?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll get right on it.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 30, 2008)

Could I have one with Umbreon on it?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm done with fredie175's but the image is too big to attach. If someone could give me a way to be able to post it, that would be appreciated. I am really sorry about that. Until then, I will get started on Shadowstar's.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 30, 2008)

Dragon of Fire said:


> I'm done with fredie175's but the image is too big to attach. If someone could give me a way to be able to post it, that would be appreciated. I am really sorry about that. Until then, I will get started on Shadowstar's.


Try and email it to me if you can, I will PM you my address.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 30, 2008)

Or you could just upload it and put it in


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 30, 2008)

Use the 

	
	
		
		
	


	




. But you have to upload them somewhere.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

I emailed it. The problem is that if I try to upload it it takes too much data (more than 19.5KB), and won't allow me to use it.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 30, 2008)

You could have used Iaza The file limit there is 1.5mb.
Oh well.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 30, 2008)

Then  save it as PNG or something, it's the smallest image file. I think. Don't e-mail me!D<


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not really familiar with Iaza, but I'll try it and see if it works.

I was saving it as .PNG to start with, but again, it took too much data. And ok, I won't e-mail you.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 30, 2008)

Okie dokie, thats fine.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks so much, it looks absoulotly amazing! Thanks!


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 30, 2008)

No problem. Glad you like it.

EDIT: Shadowstar, I'm done with your banner, I did try the Iaza thing, and at least the file isn't too big any more, but the upload keeps failing. I'll try to work it out.


----------



## Silver (Sep 1, 2008)

can i have one with glaceon eevee and leafeon?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. But I'll get right to it.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

Just for the record: .GIF is the smallest, not .PNG.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 14, 2008)

I am *REALLY* sorry it is taking me so long to do anything. There is a very good reason, describedhere. I do have everyones requests done, but I still can't figure out how to post them. I will try to figure it out, and because of my condition, I will not be able to accept any more requests. Again, I am deeply sorry.


----------

